# GC 4.0 - My First Comp



## SteSteez

My first competition at Ground Control 4.0 yesterday

http://www.facebook.com/v/188349940214

I'm the guy with black/white Sprawl shorts, long sleeved rashee

Lost 

Jason Tan was the referee


----------



## SteSteez

Don't wanna sound cheeky but wouldn't mind some feedback guys....

Any positives/negatives welcome, won't take offense.


----------



## marc

I thought i commented on this i definetly watched it, not watching it again now like Lol

From what i remember though you seemed to be in control and where looking for subs, from my limited grappling knowledge thats the best i can give im afraid 

Bad news on the loss, but is all experience dude


----------



## spitfire

It will not play.


----------



## spitfire

Sorted..How long you been doing grappling Ste. Not bad, just try and relax. Thats all i would say.


----------



## SteSteez

Been training under Will Burke @ Bury Predators for a year now


----------



## mowflow

Yeah, you did well in my opinion. You pulled off some nice sweeps, you seemed to sweep more than the other guy. I thought you had a definite triangle possibility when he was trying to pass your guard with his left arm under, it also looked like there was a possible omaplata from you not long after this.

In saying all that i know how different it is when your actually on the mats, it's harder to see the angles and grip is tricky when people get sweaty. All in all you did really well, won't be long before your winning comps i think, I wouldn't want to go up against you if that's worth anything.

Were leg locks allowed? I'd have fell back out of his open guard and achilles locked the shit out of his sore leg :growl: But i'm nasty.


----------



## rayphillipsvernon

It looked to me like you were quite a hand-full. It's pretty impressive for a first time competitor bro.

Just my two-cents.


----------



## SteSteez

Thanks for the comments guys - just watched the video again, seems ages ago since this, i have made improvements on where i was going wrong, suppose having someone film me made the difference as i would be making mistakes in training but going unnoticed.

I will be having an amateur mma fight in late november, i've been mainly focussing on my cardio for this fight, as i find once i start feeling tired my patience/composure will just go out of the window (as you see in the video) and crazyness takes over.

I had been offered to fight on bigger cards and even some apparent pro level fighting but to me its stupid and i've seen the mistakes people have made, they train for a few years think they are solid and get their ass handed to them by a guy way more experienced.

I'm happy building my way up


----------



## MrBigStuff

Ive seen better down the spoons on a saturday night , but its usually girls fighting mind


----------



## SteSteez

is that so MrBigStuff... care to elaborate more on this?


----------



## callam_nffc

Mr bigstuff, your a pr**k that im guessing is 9 stone in your heaviest winter coat...

anyway back to the point

I cant really see how you lost ste, yuo were far more technical i thought

also he seemed a fair bit bigger than you? and i also noticed him grab your rash guard on more than one occasion

but anyways, i think you should be pleased with yourself, im pretty sure i couldnt go 6 minutes without giving away some stupid sub lol

congrats even if it was a loss


----------



## MrBigStuff

callam_nffc said:


> Mr bigstuff, your a pr**k that im guessing is 9 stone in your heaviest winter coat...
> 
> anyway back to the point
> 
> I cant really see how you lost ste, yuo were far more technical i thought
> 
> also he seemed a fair bit bigger than you? and i also noticed him grab your rash guard on more than one occasion
> 
> but anyways, i think you should be pleased with yourself, im pretty sure i couldnt go 6 minutes without giving away some stupid sub lol
> 
> congrats even if it was a loss[/Q
> 
> Pardon me Callum im actually 16st 10 , so you can say good bye to your tight pussy :laugh:
> 
> Anyway back to your point
> 
> Im not trying to wind you up but you posted the clip , If mma is the type of fighting you prefer i think that style of fighting only works if striking is part of it , utherwise it looks a bit silly.
> 
> If its sub fighting your into look up some junoir judo or wrestling and you will see the standard of ftness and skill our youngsters have in this country


----------



## SteSteez

Yea well spotted Callam - i've walked around at 75kg the most for the past 3-4years, usually 70kg though.... Meeting the fiance in february this year my weight automatically increased lol going out eating all the time with her, my diet regime went out the window and still is now... i weigh in at 80kg now, even though i still look like i did at 70kg.. ****in women 

Been trying really hard past month to get the 10kg off, cardio everyday but lowest ive got is 75kg.


----------



## TheIceman5

Just watched the video mate and imo you looked good. The guy spent more time on his back than you did which is always a good thing, just keep at it mate


----------



## SteSteez

MrBigStuff said:


> [
> 
> Im not trying to wind you up but you posted the clip , If mma is the type of fighting you prefer i think that style of fighting only works if striking is part of it , utherwise it looks a bit silly.
> 
> If its sub fighting your into look up some junoir judo or wrestling and you will see the standard of ftness and skill our youngsters have in this country


I actually train in MMA, that was my first grappling tournament where striking is not allowed, from remembrance at the start of the video you'll actually see me putting my left hand up covering my face as i go to circle him (pointless in the tournament but just shows i'm used to sparring in mma)

The tournament is organised by Jason Tan - maybe go and express your opinions to him?? i'm sure he's fought in The UFC in your weightclass bigboy.

Grappling Tournaments aren't overly my thing, i've competed in one but i see how they fit in the fighting landscape as it gives people the opportunity to test out their grappling/submission skill in a real time fighting enviroment without the risk of being smashed in the face....


----------



## MrBigStuff

Check dis s*%t out


----------



## SteSteez

Thats in America?


----------



## MrBigStuff

Your point being ?


----------



## SteSteez

In your previous post which i quoted you mention:

"look up some junoir judo or wrestling and you will see the standard of ftness and skill our youngsters have in this country"

Now if you are yourself American then there is no point as I was presuming you were from The UK as well this forum is after all called UK-MMA


----------



## MrBigStuff

No probllem il look for some clips as stated , but the point of the clips i have show is to compare your clip with so you can draw your own conclusions


----------



## SteSteez

How can you compare your clips? completely different, its like trying to compare Cricket and Rounders.

I don't really have to justify why i entered the comp, just fun really... I will be competing full MMA soon and if your still around you can be the first one to critisise my fighting in the videos (which i welcome)


----------



## MrBigStuff

Know you dont have to justify anything , cant you see i was only having a laught , look at my post girls outside the spoons ... lol . you take yourself to seriously , why not reply with something funny instead

you know you can role with me anytime , il evan let you beat me a couple of times if that makes you feel better .... chill


----------



## SteSteez

Your in London right? bit too far for me at the moment.

I do take myself seriously yes, well spotted.


----------



## james8

i cant make the video work mate? more than likely me being thick...


----------



## james8

worked on my home pc. im in absoultly no position to give anyone advice on grappling but wat i will say is u looked alot better conditiond than ur opponent and i think had striking been allowed things would of gone very diffrently.


----------



## MrBigStuff

yes thats a good point if theres strikeing it would look alot diffrent , i have a dirty moves thread running and hopefully there will be some good tips on how to set up throws, reversals and submisions

without using strikes


----------



## Helix1x

I thought you had the fight won, Ste. You looked in control after the first couple of minutes. How did you lose it in the end? I couldnt tell from the video. Those mats look like a pain in the arse to compete on, at least with a cage you dont have to keep stopping and starting.


----------



## SteSteez

Just noticed your reply Helix, late response....

The grappling tournaments work off a points based system where a few judges will score points based on effective grappling, submission, transistion etc etc....

He had a few more points than me and I presume this was because of the takedowns? i had never competed in a grappling tournament before so my instinct was to welcome the takedowns, i didn't sprawl whatsoever i instantly went for the guillotine hold on both occasions, ubeknown to me he was scoring points for the takedowns lol...

Don't think i'll be competing in grappling tourney's again though, think they are great you know but not for me, the amount of times i was resisting myself from just smashing this guy's face in (and had clear cut opportunity too)


----------



## Helix1x

Haha I know what you mean, I'd have probably ended up punching him by mistake and getting a DQ. It must be hard to control your fists when their chin is open all the time.


----------

